
Dynamic Provisioning and Storage Classes in Kubernetes - TheIronYuppie
http://blog.kubernetes.io/2017/03/dynamic-provisioning-and-storage-classes-kubernetes.html?m=1
======
TheIronYuppie
This has been in the works for a while, and we are really proud to announce
this has reached GA. Storage for cloud computing is a particularly hard, and
often hinders portability due to cloud specific deployments. With Dynamic
Storage classes, deployments now have a cleaner level of abstraction letting
devs focus on apps, and ops focus on infrastructure and resources. Super cool!

Disclosure: I work on Kubernetes at Google

------
rckrd
This is an awesome feature and thanks to everyone who made this happen.

FWIW, in minikube, we've added a custom dynamic hostpath provisoner for local
storage. This makes the abstraction much cleaner between development and
production.

Disclosure: I work on minikube at Google

